# [typing] My second thread...? Third thread? lel



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

w3f3 said:


> God you're a cool guy, we should be friends, lol


Of course I'm a cool guy
A shame no one is aware of this


----------



## w3f3 (Oct 16, 2018)

You have this weird thing about you, you sound insane, also I have a thing for people who can just post about having a wank without issue, like, no chill :smug:

EDIT: That face makes it seem like I'm a pervert


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

w3f3 said:


> You have this weird thing about you, you sound insane, also I have a thing for people who can just post about having a wank without issue, like, no chill :smug:
> 
> EDIT: That face makes it seem like I'm a pervert


I'm not insane, I'm not insane, I'm just a soul whose intentions are good... ♫ :smug:

*also I have a thing for people who can just post about having a wank without issue, like, no chill*
Maybe, through this particularly subtle message, I tried to project a certain cool and smug image...that really reminds me of this girl (woman?) on the website who thinks I try to gauge other people by behaving like a *******...shit, if only it was the case in real life, that would be fun


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

shit, I did it again. Got surprised because a Russian doesn't know why Pétain is so hated, here, in France, told him he was pretty much Germany's bitch and he should probably not love him as a Russian, as russians (or 'soviets' in general) were his main enemies. Couldn't explain him precisely how : all I know about him, I know it because of school and as you know, "the jews and their slaves run schools"

Why do I mess with people over subjects I don't master and leave like a bitch?
Why do I make fun of SJW/people I see as leftists because it feels like they're just exaggerating but in the end can't prove them wrong?
Why do I argue with myself out loud to such an extent that my parents let me know about it?
Why did I choose to go to university? It costs money, I MUST go there and I don't even care about it : I know I won't even last one year...even my classmates who initially want to work with me just end up (diplomatically) telling me to fuck off because in the end, we don't really know each other and I won't be of any use for them

An xNTP? A fucked up one! And now I have this work to do and I will have to present it in front of my dear classmates and I don't even know what to choose...maybe I should try to get a job right now

I don't even know if I should play or go to bed

Maybe I'll just take a beer and go to bed

Or prepare some risk maps

While drinking my beer

Or start this godamn work

And go to bed

:laughing:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Supposed to work but it's sociology and for some reason, I can't understand it...the structure of the sentences, perhaps...or maybe the vocabulary I can barely understand...or maybe I just don't get what the author wants to say. Got angry, punched a wall (bad idea), took a beer, now I just feel good. Should look for a job. Sorry for the "I talk about my life" moment, let's get down to business.

One thing you'll learn about me is I can be quite persistent when something catches my attention. Sorry for being such an annoying try-hard :laughing:

Anyway. I learned two things, thanks to you (and another..."forum" involving mbti) : T is not just about intelligence (as far as I'm concerned : thanks god) but logic and N is not just about intelligence either but more about possibilities, imagination (yea, that's why I hardly consider N types) and what could be instead of what is. It could be useful...if I knew more about myself.

So, anyone else?


----------



## steveharper2 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey!
I'd like to have an attempt at typing you. I'm gonna go over your original post... (Damn, so booring, but I need to do it if I wanna be accurate. :smug Then I'll try and ask you relevant questions, to make your MBTI type more clear. I feel like the other replyers have a lot more experience in MBTI and typing than me. But *I'm an INFP guy*, the same type as the co-founder of the MBTI system, Isabel Myers Briggs. So I'll try and use my black magic on you, with the best of my abilites lol! roud:

*My first impression is: You are either an INTP, ENTJ, INTJ or ENTP. I don't think other types could be a possibility.* (Even though I almost lead with Ne  ) 

Sooo...

_"-Pretty calm guy (except when I'm alone, I can be quite noisy), can be more easy-going and cheerful when accepted by other people (or after one or two beers...sometimes, I think it's just some placebo effect and I just act cool because of it)"_ 
Feels like you are not calm and quiet because you don't know what to say, or you are shy. You keep words to a minimum sometimes, just to be cool with others. I feel some Fe working there. But not in dominant function. It feels like you use Fe to be safe, and to ground yourself in reality. Which is what a Tertiary Fe can do. (3rd) 

Sorry bro if you don't like it, but *you really seem to be an -N type*. You don't really mentioned any actual concrete work or sport or just any real practical interests, that would make you a sensing type. No. But try and prove me wrong: What sports did you try? Do you like describing how your food taste, or trying out a lot of new stuff? Like new food, clothes, fragrance, anything that an extraverted sensor would fancy? If not really, then ENTJ is really out of the question. (And of course -S types as well)

I would rather go with a Percieving function for you, because *you seem to like gathering more and more information*, rather than fucking with organizable collected data. 

But let's suppose, you really use Extraverted Thinking. Then there's the possibility, that you could be an INTJ type. For an INTJ, the 8th demon function is Si. *You seem critical, but not so much organized as an INTJ would*. They can be true masterminds in getting through their so called master plans. *You seem to be a lot more impulsive and random*. And that's where Ne comes into perspective, I guess. 

You know, ENTPs use Ne differently, then us, the stereotypical INFPs and ENFPs.  *ENTPs use Ne to implement their thoughts and ideas in the external world. They seem a lot less whimsical or disconnected or ethereal, than NFPs.* 
*Except, when you somehow try to neglect your 2nd function*, which might be Introverted Thinking. That's why you can feel disconnected and without focus too. 

*You also seem to emphasize Te in yourself, but I think it's more like a cool Ti + Ne killer combo.* 

*About the trolling stuff*: I can see you're kinda always up for a fight here on the internet. Not really a fight, much more like a good debate. You even like trolling with others, just to get that connection and debate and conversation going on. *It seems to recharge you and entertain you in some ways, right? I guess that's why you are an extrovert.* It doesn't mean you should be always loud and in the center of attention. (That's more like ESFPs and ESTPs.) 
So, for you, trolling is not necessary hurting others physically, or manipulating them to make harm to themselves or to feel themselfves real bad. It's not really your thing. *You just want to contradict people.* Am I correct? 
I guess this is what you differ from strong Sensing types, they can easily find the weakness of others, and they can be the ultimate real-life bullies, If they are unhealthy or just plain jerks.

*Also, your Fe comes off as more developed, than your Fi*. I base this on the fact, that you don't seem to symphatize with minority groups. Instead, when you write about politics and Nazis etc, you seem to come from a social role point of why, and what's good for society, rather than what is important for the individual or the minority group, or what they could feel, what could be better for them. 

*You seem to use quite a lot of spiced up humor and sarcasm too*, which might be a tool to start some real juicy conversations with others.  This seems like the function of Ne + Fe combined. It could easily make you feel safe in a way, and grounded. As long as you can keep up the debates and the Thinking type conversations. 
*But it's a lot harder to use your Fe as a Feeler type would*, to empathize and recognize other people's need, cause it's tertiary. Might even feel like sometimes it's spot on, sometimes crap. (I base this on those situations, when you find it hard to tune into other people's feelings, or when you made your mom almost sad, cause you found it embarassing to go with her) 

TO SUMMARIZE: 
*As of now, I think you are an ENTP type. *
And maybe you should try and embrace your Introverted Thinking function more. In order to not feel so lost regarding the future, and maybe even the present. *Try to think about how things work, why they work, and how could they work better.* You might have more luck with improving Ti, than trying to force Te all the time. Ne can get the job done for you, much better. (And instinctively). But it needs the help of Ti to stay grounded. 

Peace and prosperity! :tongue:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

steveharper2 said:


> Hey!
> I'd like to have an attempt at typing you. I'm gonna go over your original post... (Damn, so booring, but I need to do it if I wanna be accurate. :smug Then I'll try and ask you relevant questions, to make your MBTI type more clear. I feel like the other replyers have a lot more experience in MBTI and typing than me. But *I'm an INFP guy*, the same type as the co-founder of the MBTI system, Isabel Myers Briggs. So I'll try and use my black magic on you, with the best of my abilites lol! roud:
> 
> *My first impression is: You are either an INTP, ENTJ, INTJ or ENTP. I don't think other types could be a possibility.* (Even though I almost lead with Ne  )
> ...


alright, here we go (and thanks for the help!), boy
*It feels like you use Fe to be safe*
Maybe. Maybe Fe tells me "don't say this, people will find it weird" or "don't say this, it's not accepted in our society, they will get mad at you" (I don't think I would even tell politically incorrect jokes...and similarly, here, I don't even want to say some things because I'd sound like a monster, an edgy idiot). 

*Sorry bro if you don't like it, but you really seem to be an -N type*
No offence (especially since it's your dominant function) but I wouldn't want to be a feeler, especially an IxFP because of your image :laughing: I guess that's why I sometimes get pissed off whenever people think I'm an idiot : I probably associate things this way : "you're stupid, you can't be a thinker"...but it's stupid, I know feelers can be particularly intelligent and I know I can be extremely stupid and slow. Once again, I don't want you to think I dislike you, feelers, I only have good experiences online with "confirmed" INFPs but also with INFJs.

*What sports did you try?*
When I was a young, sensitive and innocent kid : football. I actually just spent my matches wandering on the field.
Then, I recently tried badminton...but it didn't last long. We had to do a particularly exhausting exercice (it was not even badminton : all we had to do was run...but oh, it was a pain in the ass, especially for someone like me). I like this sport but I guess I'm not ready for that. I'm not a sporty person : I could easily spend some time outside and run...but I know I won't do it. I'm not a very persistent person. (plus I don't play correctly and I don't want the coach to constantly tell me how to play). Maybe one day, I will befriend someone who likes to play badminton and we will play together, freely. I also considered archery and...target shooting, because guns, also owning a gun is a pretty cool thing. Apart from that, I'll pretty much say exactly what the descriptions of Se say : I take physical impulses as they come. This is why, for example, this evening (yea, I live in the future, isn't it cool?), despite the fact that it was cold and rainy, I decided to walk home (and fuck, it's such an amazing thing to do : when I'm home, I'm always tired but very satisfied). This is why during a schooltrip, in Greece, I decided to jump from one rock to another while the others were discussing or following the teacher's explanations (and I also tried to pet stray cats and dogs because I like animals and I don't give two fucks about the potential diseases). This is why I don't plan to do something (for example go to the bakery) but do it anyway. Because the idea just comes naturally.

*Do you like describing how your food taste, or trying out a lot of new stuff? Like new food, clothes, fragrance, anything*
Not really. When I like food, I don't try new food. As for clothes, for some reason, I like to try blazers (and buy them, even if I don't wear them)...but I really don't know how to dress : I just wear a tshirt and a blue jean. 

*You also seem to emphasize Te in yourself*
what do you mean?

*but I think it's more like a cool Ti + Ne killer combo*
what do you mean?²

*About the trolling stuff: I can see you're kinda always up for a fight here on the internet. Not really a fight, much more like a good debate. You even like trolling with others, just to get that connection and debate and conversation going on. It seems to recharge you and entertain you in some ways, right? I guess that's why you are an extrovert. It doesn't mean you should be always loud and in the center of attention. (That's more like ESFPs and ESTPs.)*
"trolling" sounds like a real processus. I just make fun of people. But I don't really debate. Because I don't know enough things. Sometimes, I tweet something, then I just delete it because "yea, nah, fuck it". 

*You just want to contradict people. 
Am I correct?*
Thinking about it...I don't really know. I guess I'm more interested in telling other people they're wrong...even if I know it's not really the case. For example, a guy once said another guy was threatening another guy and I just ended up telling him "no, he's not" because he said "I'll kick your ass whenever you want" and not "I will kick your ass". You could say he just showed him he is physically able to do it, that he has the capacity to do so and not the intention...
Also, recently, a cop killed himself and a politician sent his condolences and used this tragedy to criticize our current president. Some guy pointed it out and (basically) said it was pathetic to say what he said. I simply told him it was a tribute and asked him a question : "if there is a terrorist attack and the president says he wants to eradicate terrorism, would it not be okay?"...so he told me my message was either stupid or hypocritical...or both. (oh, by the way, this gigantic cunt is a goldmine : an atheist "intellectuel" who just keeps telling me I'm a dumbass, that a lot of my posts are stupid, I can literally imagine him masturbate everytime sometimes disagrees with him and tell them they're full of shit because after all "those inbred wankers started it all!") I can't disagree. It's true. It was a tribute but the said politician also wanted to use this for his own purpose : shitting on the president and his policy. Yet, I posted it. I guess I did it because all those people who whine because of this kind of situations annoy me. Isn't it legitimate to tackle politicians when you think their policy is not good and efficient enough? Either way, I decided to 'defend' people who say 'stupid things' and I end up joining their 'stupid boys club'. But I don't know if I can say I always do that. It's pretty difficult to determine the frequency. 

*Also, your Fe comes off as more developed, than your Fi. I base this on the fact, that you don't seem to symphatize with minority groups. Instead, when you write about politics and Nazis etc, you seem to come from a social role point of why, and what's good for society, rather than what is important for the individual or the minority group, or what they could feel, what could be better for them*
yea, I'm not really fond of minorities. Now about those nazis...let's say they just pissed me off. I had my commie phase ("blablabla I know nothing about communism but it's cool and badass blablabla", I had my nazi phase ("blablabla hitler looks actually quite likeable blablabla jews"), now I don't really know what I am but for some reason, I just find it extremely annoying when nazis just keep talking about jews. I don't even know why, I only tease them when they talk about jews, when it's about other communities, I just leave them alone. I guess they're right : maybe I'm a jew and I don't even know it. But as I often tell them : how come I'm not rich, then!?

*You seem to use quite a lot of spiced up humor and sarcasm too*
It helps when you want to befriend some people. I recently had fun joking about the holocaust and slavery (actually, I don't even know what it was really about but it was pretty controversial) with someone.

*or when you made your mom almost sad, cause you found it embarassing to go with her*
Aye. In the end, I "allowed her" (she can do whatever she wants, anyway, she's not my slave...well, technically she does whatever I want for no money but still :laughing to come but I was pretty pissed off when she came to congratulate me.

*Try to think about how things work, why they work, and how could they work better*
well, let's say I have this function...I don't mind trying, I guess. It feels like it won't be a really natural thing to do for such a lazy, don't-give-a-damner like me, though... :laughing:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

However...
-feeling socially anxious, being quite ill-at-ease at the thought of giving a speech (I'll choose the easy way, I think : instead of learning my text or improvising, I will just read the godamn text)
-having the impression you look repulsive because of some comments even though most people probably don't care about it
...is it even possible for an extravert? I don't even snap (I try to stay calm), I don't really panick, it's just that it happens, sometimes. I'm stressed because of a certain task, I want to be alone to relax but I can't even do that, there are always people around


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm back...sorry!

Trying to mainly focus on my ways of thinking, here :

-Sometimes see shitty correlations between things (pretty stupid, edgy, almost 'paranoid' links, I don't even want to talk about it, I would just look like a jerk if it's not already the case). I also linked my incapacity to masturbate in public toilets (hey, don't judge me :smug to my incapacity to piss around other people...I can't tell if it's an interesting trail or not
-Say/think something then correct myself ("why the fuck did we translate "Frankfurt am Main"? wait...we translated Hamburg as Hambourg or München as Munich, after all")
-Just tried to contradict the following sentence "childhood has a privilege : innocence"/"some people say this very music made depressed people kill themselves? no sense, how could a music kill?" => sometimes, I instinctively do this kind of things, even though I know I could easily contradict myself...I could easily contradict myself...while I'm trying to contradict other people...that's actually brilliant!
-I don't like it when people say some political things...but it is evident they have good arguments and facts to back up their statements (so why can't I just shut up? should I try to learn more about the subject in order to contradict them?)
-I can do pretty irrational things from time to time : "I just masturbated to some degenerate shit? let's delete my browser history! It won't do anything but it will...make me pure or at least less disgusting, I guess?"
-Can't understand intellectual to such an extent that I just give up and regret buying books because of memes or because it seems interesting
-Kind of have a hard time organizing my own thoughts (I often lose the thread)
-Try to see the bright side of things, when I fuck up : "oh, we couldn't present our work...whatever, I don't like to talk in front of other people, anyway", "yea, I fucked up...but I don't really want to go too far with those studies, anyway"
-As I already explained, I don't really care to know how things work, I mainly look at the effects and results. When I read Ti descriptions stating that people who use Ti want to know how and why things work, I imagine them trying to know (EXACTLY) why their stomach hurts or how their computer works, how this hardware works, while I just try to go to the "how do I make the pain stop?" section and get that this very specific stuff is important if you want to make videogames run faster and then proceed to compare video cards... 
-Like to criticize things when it doesn't make sense to me or I find it (funnily) odd, even if I'm not a very logical person
-A certain tendency to withdraw from other people. My mother recently pointed it out during a family reunion. I think I'm a pretty reserved person...but I'm also just not interested in discussions with other people. I'm not good when it comes to make discussions lively, even if I can be funny, sometimes.
-I sometimes ask myself stupid questions that make other people think I'm an idiot : "if someone decides to stop breathing how to make him breathe again?" (yeah, according to the internet and science, I guess, you can't voluntarily stop breathing "to death"...)
-I have interesting but unrealistic ideas (jobs, house sharing even though I'm not sociable at all and I don't even have a job, joining some humanitarian mission because why not etc...) and sometimes, I just overthink and I end up not doing things that could be fun ("Oh, a party organized by my classmates and I'm invited, cool! But...there will be other people I don't even know...I know I will just look like a complete dumbass, probably spend my whole time alone and it will be extremely awkward...fuck it"
-I realized that I have a certain 'social limit' : even if I have a pretty good day, sometimes, I get pissed off around some people and make it clear I don't want to talk. It only really happened with my mother (poor woman, having me as a son must be a pain in the ass :laughing but I guess it could potentially happen with other people as well, as long as our relation gets more 'intimate'

It's actually pretty hard to know "how you think" : you change as you grow up, you're more reasonable, you can't easily think of examples, situations, you think "okay, it happened once, twice, three, four, five times...but is it enough to say 'I proceed this way!'?" 

By the way, someone (I won't say it's you, Two-Face, don't worry) thinks I may be homophobic and another person potentially blocked me because I'm a toxic dick or something...please keep in mind I'm just a rude loud-mouth who doesn't actually hate other people (even if I'm a dick with some communities mainly because of stereotypes or simply edginess), not the public enemy :th_blush:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

BUMP

pretty annoying, innit?


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Entp gg


----------



## lorddarthmoomin (Nov 26, 2018)

This description is very ISTP or INTP. You might be an ENTP though.

The ENTP loves to play with ideas, and engage with people to see their reactions. The ENTP is all about learning and possibilities. You don't quite seem possibilities-focused. Definitely a Ti-user. Probably ISTP based on your extrospective stance on things (I don't care why something works - if it does, it just does)


----------



## lorddarthmoomin (Nov 26, 2018)

A lot of people in this thread are saying ENTP. I don't really see it.
I get that you might be considered an ENTP based on your love of logical criticism and debate, and your tendency to play the "troll" but for one thing you seem almost certainly to be an Inferior Fe user. Your "what am I supposed to do in this situation" is very IxTP. You're unconcerned with involving yourself too much in the activities of other people, you write in a concrete, linear way, you're blunt and straightforward and don't seem particularly curious about ideas or people. You have a certain amount of Ne in the sense that you'll get momentary inspirations, like an Ne user, but you still seem more like an ISTP to me. You're disinterested in philosophy as a subject, but primarily you're not an ENTP because you seem disinterested in WHY something happens. You're more interested in the concrete results. If something works, it works. That's the ISTP idea. ENTPs are interested in all sorts of ideas - what does it say about me as a person? Why did this happen? If I do this, will this happen? They're natural explorers of possibilities and concepts. If this seems to fit you, you're an ENTP, but I'd argue you're an ISTP (possibly an INTP, with a slight chance of ESTP or ENTP)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

lorddarthmoomin said:


> A lot of people in this thread are saying ENTP. I don't really see it.
> I get that you might be considered an ENTP based on your love of logical criticism and debate, and your tendency to play the "troll" but for one thing you seem almost certainly to be an Inferior Fe user. Your "what am I supposed to do in this situation" is very IxTP. You're unconcerned with involving yourself too much in the activities of other people, you write in a concrete, linear way, you're blunt and straightforward and don't seem particularly curious about ideas or people. You have a certain amount of Ne in the sense that you'll get momentary inspirations, like an Ne user, but you still seem more like an ISTP to me. You're disinterested in philosophy as a subject, but primarily you're not an ENTP because you seem disinterested in WHY something happens. You're more interested in the concrete results. If something works, it works. That's the ISTP idea. ENTPs are interested in all sorts of ideas - what does it say about me as a person? Why did this happen? If I do this, will this happen? They're natural explorers of possibilities and concepts. If this seems to fit you, you're an ENTP, but I'd argue you're an ISTP (possibly an INTP, with a slight chance of ESTP or ENTP)


*Definitely a Ti-user*
How come?

"on your love of logical criticism and debate"
I love logical criticism and debates? 

*Your "what am I supposed to do in this situation" is very IxTP*
Well, I can totally see myself say nothing in this very situation. Hell, maybe I tried to ask myself typically inferior Fe questions...voluntarily? Yea, I don't think so. Still, I think it's better not to talk about someone's death when the others are still mourning. Maybe it's a good thing to offer your condolences...but if other people try not to think about it, it's clearly not a good idea. 

*You're disinterested in philosophy as a subject*
I think it can be interesting, as long as I understand it or I really want to understand it. The same goes for other """""intellectual"""" subjects like Sociology. I recently read something about deviance and some questions came to my mind : "who are those moral entrepreneurs? Why does their 'status' allows them to influence global norms? They talk about prohibition...but alcohol consumption never was a taboo in America...right? How come a few nonconformists end up telling the rest of the people what to do and what not to do, thus creating norms? It's pretty funny..." (sorry : I'm not really inspired, I asked myself those questions a week ago)

*That's the ISTP idea*
I thought it was on the contrary a Te thing (because it mainly deals with the results, not the 'process') and a high Ti user (in general) would rather try to understand how something works. 

I thought that my soft side and my inconsistencies could imply some Fness but in the end, everyone has his silly moments (even if it's true I tend to have a lot of those moments)

Oh, also, I decided to make a list of some things I recently did and that could be useful, for example :

*-Saw a poll : "between those 6 measures, which one is the most important, according to you?", see a lot of people voted to ban bullfighting, told myself : "well, what are your priorities? which highlighted point has the most awful consequences for animals? bullfighting? intensive farming?"*

*"Analyzed" the utility of polls (because a lot of people seem to hate polls). Situation : according to polls, the 'center' party (whose candidate is our president) has 19% of the votes and the 'far-right' party has 22% of the votes. I see someone state the media are now against our president because he's not leading the polls. But :
-if (for example) 24% of people say they want to vote for him, it will give him some credibility and it would prove he still has a certain political momentum. (It is important to point out that a lot of people said he made it to the second round because of the media)
-if 22% of people really want to vote for the far-right party, it may allow him to present this party as a threat to the country and he may get more and more votes (in this very situation, there's only one turn, though, since it's the European elections, so people won't vote for him en masse just to stop the far-right party, they will just continue to vote for all the other parties : by the way, they are pretty much all strongly opposed to the 'evil party')*

*realize something makes sense, after I tried to contradict the guy who said it*

*find flaws ("wait, choices are supposed to go from the easiest to achieve to the hardest to achieve...why is the last choice easier to achieve than the 4th one?")*

*see a video about the president of China, wonder if Chinese people know they're not living in a democratic country despite the whole "PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC of China" bullshit and how Chinese politicians even try to hide it *

*assume there's two sides : the friends and the foes. Instinctively try to annoy the foes :smug:*

*"son, be careful : there are demonstrations, if people want to know your opinion in a threatening way, just don't say anything!"
"who? those who are busy blocking the city and are therefore not supposed to be around the university?"
(I'm quite proud of myself : I was just pissed off by those warnings yet I managed to come up with a rather good answer)*

I might try to add new elements...but two things still puzzle me :
-If I'm a Ti user, how come my thoughts are so disorganized and I end up being indecisive on a lot of things?
-What if I just try to conform to a certain type? What if a type looks more appealing than the others to me and I try to 'behave' more like it (the same goes for types that wouldn't look so appealing)? Wouldn't it affect the results?

Anyway, thanks for your answer, mate (and sorry for the potential mistakes)


----------



## lorddarthmoomin (Nov 26, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> Anyway, thanks for your answer, mate (and sorry for the potential mistakes)


love of logical criticism and debate - "I have fun thinking about things, criticising things, finding flaws"
"In the end, I'm not an activist, just a troll"
"Sometimes, I feel like I just defend the indefendable"
"I think I just like to contradict other people"
A lot of your description revolves around the idea of finding logical holes in things. It's something you seem to enjoy, which is very much a T-dominant thing. You seem like a definite Ti-user because you're too messy and disorganised to be a Te user for one thing, and to be honest there's absolutely nothing in your description that seems Te-oriented. Extroverted Thinking is a function all about efficiency and results. Not much about your personality suggests this sense of product-orientedness (for want of a better word). Your style of logic is balanced and subjective, and you weigh up evidence against other evidence deductively to achieve a logical result. This is the Introverted Thinking style of logic. 

ESTPs and ENTPs typically have a charming exterior based on their tertiary Fe. The INTP and ISTP types struggle more in social situations because Fe is their inferior function. Fe is concerned with charm, warmth and knowing just what to say to people. It's a social function which regards social interactions objectively. This "knowing just what to say to people" is lacking in the IxTP, because they're so naturally pensive and logical that socialising in itself doesn't mean much to them, and they often don't understand what people want from them in social situations. ISTPs in particular tend to think that people are generally oversensitive and make a fuss about nothing - which is a result of having poor Fe. A lack of Fe tends to mean people don't fully realise why someone might be upset, for example, or what to do in that situation. This isn't something the ENTP or ESTP tends to suffer from:
_"I don't really know how to react to some situations, sometimes. Someone died, am I supposed to be polite and express my condolences? Am I supposed not to talk about it because it could hurt the guy? We didn't celebrate my mother's birthday? Should I buy her flowers? (I wonder if I don't behave in certain ways because of my understanding of mbti, sometimes...that would be pretty stupid, to be honest). Sometimes, this...social awkwardness or weird behavior really annoys other people. Some of my classmates once invited me to a "party", in a hotel room, during a school trip. I ate a lot and quickly left, causing their butthurt. When I learned they were so mad at me they wanted to keep me away for a certain period of time, it really hurted me. Besides, I don't really know how to behave with "sad" people : during this very school tripe, a girl I really liked was crying and I just didn't know what to do. Other people were trying to comfort her but what should I do? I ended up doing nothing...and since I can't help but to think about her when I'm around her, I'm pretty happy we no longer have to see each other"_

The questions you describe in your paragraph about philosophy and asking yourself questions does appear to have quite a lot of Ne, which means I think your type is probably *INTP* as opposed to ISTP. You have traits of an ENTP, but I think you're slightly too introverted in general to be an ENTP, and your Ti appears stronger than your Ne (as well as your Si appearing stronger than your Fe). Ne types tend to be more inquisitive and questioning of the world. They'll generate ideas and move on very quickly. INTPs have a slightly weaker version of this, being naturally curious themselves but more consistent and logical.

Ti users have disorganised thoughts. It's part of Ti. Te users have much more organised thoughts (and everyone has disorganised thoughts anyway, that's the nature of thought). 

And I don't think "conforming to a certain type" would really work that well to be honest. If you observe your own behaviour, and consider your cognitions, and act naturally in front of people to see what happens, you have a pretty good idea of your own type already. It depends on how strongly you resemble your type (I'm quite an archetypal ENTP) but if you read the complete type description of your type on a trustworthy website (idrlabs.com is the most accurate one I know of) you'll usually notice really distinctive similarities between yourself and your type, even things you wouldn't even recognise that make complete sense when you see them. It depends though, not everyone has this experience. These are two tests that might help you with your type:

https://www.idrlabs.com/test/intp-or-istp.php
https://www.idrlabs.com/test/entp-or-intp.php


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

lorddarthmoomin said:


> TeamPB said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, thanks for your answer, mate (and sorry for the potential mistakes)
> ...


Well, don't think I obsess over logic, I'm just a whiner who yells at everything he doesn't like, even if it makes sense and he knows it. It's pretty ridiculous sometimes : 'I know you're right but I won't change my mind'

Then I have those 'why...?' or 'but...' or 'hah, interesting' moments, I assume it's when Ti wakes up. Since it's hard for me to talk about my potential Ti traits, I assume it would be better to type me after an analyse of my other posts on this website. But hey, you're not my personal army!

I feel like it would be easier to determine my type thanks to my F function. Low Fe seems to indicate a certain peaceful, warm side but also a rather misunderstanding, unintentionally hurtful nature...I guess it could work.

Maybe I hardly use it, this may be why I'm pissed off when people are a little too emotional over some things (unless it's because I simply disagree with them and their reaction, as a consequence, annoyed me), I can't easily understand why people are mad at me after a 'social mistake', why I was once strongly confused when a girl played with me (the good ol' "awww, he's interesting, let's touch him to see his reaction" => you can thank god I'm brusque but not violent)...

It's pretty amazing how some people type me as a thinker when a rather serious 'typer' typed me as an ESFP.
"ISTP ? Cool''
''ESTP ? Noice''
''ENTP...?''
''INTP, are you shitting me?''
It's almost the complete opposite, but most importantly, it implies totally different functions (yea, I recently noticed that two opposite types, for example ENTP and ISFJ, have the same functions...it's funny, one could imagine they would not even use the same functions)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Jesus, I didn't even know I had an exam, today... :laughing:

I don't even know how to react. It's frustrating but the situation is also very funny. I realized I'm a pretty immature guy who reacts certain ways to see the reaction of other people or just to entertain himself. I should really get a job. No more studies. No more cuties...but no more "you're so badly organized and informed, it's getting awkward". Too bad I'm not particularly creative/strong/smart/manual/sociable/artsy. In spite of everything, I should stop being such a wanker.


----------



## lorddarthmoomin (Nov 26, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> Jesus, I didn't even know I had an exam, today... :laughing:
> 
> I don't even know how to react. It's frustrating but the situation is also very funny. I realized I'm a pretty immature guy who reacts certain ways to see the reaction of other people or just to entertain himself. I should really get a job. No more studies. No more cuties...but no more "you're so badly organized and informed, it's getting awkward". Too bad I'm not particularly creative/strong/smart/manual/sociable/artsy. In spite of everything, I should stop being such a wanker.


Yeah you're definitely an IxTP


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

lorddarthmoomin said:


> Yeah you're definitely an IxTP


Funny, IxTPs seem to be pretty mental, serious and independent thinkers, while I'm pretty childish, I often talk about uninteresting life on the internet and I used to follow other people's ideas without any knowledge, stupidly shouting insults (not to mention that I used to be pretty emotional and I probably said a lot of Fi-tier things during my life). IxTPs just seem to be so cool-headed and unmoved by their thoughts, problems or feelings, it's admirable (if it's the case, obviously).

It seems like, as far as I'm concerned, Se and Ne are my two 'most probable extraverted functions' (which is quite contradictory).

Also : "*You have traits of an ENTP*" : how come? What about my Si traits? Due to the fact I can't assure I ask myself those 'Ne-Ti questions' very often, I wouldn't present it as a main argument. It's actually pretty hard to determine the frequency of some of your behaviors. I don't think it's acceptable to affirm I use Ne because I have a fuckton of cool ideas or thoughts that come to my mind, for example.


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> Funny, IxTPs seem to be pretty mental, serious and independent thinkers, while I'm pretty childish, I often talk about uninteresting life on the internet and I used to follow other people's ideas without any knowledge, stupidly shouting insults (not to mention that I used to be pretty emotional and I probably said a lot of Fi-tier things during my life). IxTPs just seem to be so cool-headed and unmoved by their thoughts, problems or feelings, it's admirable (if it's the case, obviously).


Nah, a lot of us just like to pretend we are or come off that way even if it's not how we see ourselves. We can also be pretty goofy when we let loose. Usually only the closest friends or family members get to see that side of us but I wouldn't be surprised if a less "mature" Ti-dom acted that way around others.

You sound like you might have low Fe-related issues (following other people's ideas, being emotional in the past).

I want to say INTP.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Glittery Blingtron said:


> huh? Where did that come from? lol
> Well, that_ is_ my favorite solution. :words:


See? It's all about stereotypes.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> See? It's all about stereotypes.


I seem to have lost you there...?
Would you care to elaborate


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I seem to have lost you there...?
> Would you care to elaborate


Well, aren't INFPs seen as crybabies?
(don't feel insulted, it's not me, it's the stereotypes!)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Shut up!! Justr...shup up. Mama...where are youuuu:crying:
uhuhuhuh


*
NO!!!!*:angry:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Glittery Blingtron said:


> Shut up!! Justr...shup up. Mama...where are youuuu:crying:
> uhuhuhuh


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

As you just witnessed; I'm stable as **** :smug:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Or maybe you're just trying to keep it cool but you're actually crying


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

*stiffens face* who me?? 

I allways keep it cool :skeleton:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm just kidding but there are a lot of stereotypes for all types I guess including INFP's moral and ethics.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

haha, operation "wtf I'm Santa Claus now" is a success and my beloved family will have some FANTASTIC presents (they better like it, it was quite expensive, ffs)

It's actually pretty fun to organize this kind of things and create excuses because you don't want other people to know what you're up to.

So, now that I'm here, I will do what I do the best (and since I'm pretty bad at it...it's humiliating : I'm humiliated, I will need to get drunk after this so I can forget)

If I sum up the main ideas (and I know it won't be last time I do that), I guess one could say :
-I'm not into intellectually challenging things and tries to stick to shit he's familiar with (not very persistent and patient in general : some guy on a mbti forum even said I'm anti-intellectualist, IIRC)
-I'm pretty slow (let's be realistic)
-I honestly can't tell why I hold my political opinions and I childishly attack other people based on theirs (good ol' insults : "you're so fucking stupid, dumbass") 
-I talk about things I don't know/say things too fast without having any proofs (assuming those who are the most against Israel are either muslims or communists even if I have no concrete examples for the communists)
-I want to be seen positively by other people but maybe it makes me do stupid things (enter the classroom while eating a chocolate bar, infuriating the teacher...I wonder if she misses me, heh)
-I'm actually quite insecure, quiet and shy, this is certainly why I'm a loud-mouth online : I'm simply trying to get the attention I can't get in real life
-I have a hard time being able to organize my thoughts (writing what I think can be helpful) and classify things ("specialized" book? "global" book? what if it's about Europe in the 19th century? It's pretty global but...it focuses on the 19th century...even though it doesn't seem to deal with something in particular, like the armies of the different countries or the economic state of the different european countries...this is what I mean when I say my thoughts are disorganized and confused)
-I actually have a pretty soft side and can be pretty immature and expressive (I killed a spider with a fucking shaving cream can, felt a little bad for it, saying sorry, that's my immature side...or my canadian one, even though I'm not canadian, thank god : vive le Québec libre)
-One could say I have my own logic, "existential questions" and I can easily criticize shit due to frustration (and also that I'm full of shit, maybe): 
"France vs Turkey? Turkey has more tanks? Who cares, it's not like they will use tanks to invade us...right?"
"wait...since I don't know my parents' taste, does it mean I basically choose their present according to MY taste?"
"we should not pay attention to the remarks of non-muslims" => *so you should only pay attention to the remarks of muslims? what about the apostates? What's the point? To delegitimize any criticism? After all : would muslims criticize their own religion out of pure objectivity?*"
"so you can't be against immigration when you come from the New World? In the end, I don't even think they're against the concept of immigration, they're just against a certain ethnic immigration : if we're talking about white people who are against immigration, I assume they see themselves as the true builders of their country, that potential european immigrants are more valuable : how could I blame them for that?"
"mom, who would be a threat to me if I tell other students I don't support the current demonstrations? wouldn't they be too busy demonstrating instead of pissing off other students and beat the shit out of them if they learn they are against their cause?"
"why do I even have to write a cover letter? do they care about my writing style, my politeness?" 
-I try not to hurt other people and be cool but sometimes, it's pretty hard and I sometimes realize I can talk in a pretty aggressive manner to my parents (pretty much the only people I hang out with)
-I'm a little...pretty...extremely disorganized (it baffles other people, especially a former classmate I suspect to be an INTJ or something like that). Everytime I try to plan something, I quickly fail. I don't even know what to do with my life but I'm pretty optimistic despite it all : wait and see. 

It was my weekly post, now I'll jerk off and go to bed, see you for christmas!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

okay boys, sorry to bother, I'm starting to consider things that seem (I have to be honest) pretty disagreeable : maybe I could actually be a feeler :laughing:

Someone here (privately) pointed out something (and maybe some others noticed it as well) : I tend to idealize some types and "underestimate" some others. It feels like I "don't want to be a feeler" and I think I associate some negative behaviors with types that don't sound appealing to me. Maybe this is why I'm reluctant to watch a certain video, for example : the guy says something logic but I can hardly follow his logic, maybe I assume I'm not very logical, just like X type and this is why, as a consequence, I try to avoid this video. It's really stupid, I know. Knowing how something makes you feel, isn't it a Fi thing? Now about this "inner moral compass"...Feel bad and guilty if I really crossed the line? Yeah, maybe. Kill/rape someone, this kind of things? Yeah, no (unless it's war : let's be realistic : would you spare your enemy? are you sure he would spare you anyway?). Other than that, maybe I know what I (sometimes) do is wrong but unless it's really weird, unacceptable in our society and it could get me into trouble, I'll just do it if I want to. 

I know I show some signs of Fe but I had to talk about this.

Apart from that, I'm not a liar : the other "descriptions of myself" I posted in this thread are quite accurate, I think. Maybe I'm a little proud when I can link it to a 'type I like' but it's the truth, in spite of everything. I'm just a little brat who impulsively says/does a lot of stupid things and can't even explain afterwards, can't be organized or motivated for shit and will try his best to live a normal life (and ultimately die a virgin, all alone because he doesn't care about other people) :laughing:

What could I add to the list?
-I stick to what I know and I'm not really patient, this is why I usually don't insist with things I'm not interested in or don't understand easily and quickly. I'm satisfied when I have a global understanding of things and I can (somehow) understand the main idea. I'm particularly impatient with enigmas and quickly go for the solution. Maybe I'm just insecure about my own capacities. 
-I'm shy and reserved, even when my family and when we reunite for the Christmas Eve, I'd rather scare the fishes, watch TV alone, drink and play pinball than hang out with the others (and it's what I planned, damnit : I wanted to know if they are into politics or not)
-Maybe I tend to see evil all around and see hidden motives behind messages : "oh, another article about the crimes of colonization...it's okay, no need to whine, maybe no one talks about it, but if everyone knew about it, almost everyone would denounce it...by the way, nowadays, people know about the crimes of our ancestors, it's okay, no one is racist anymore, we all want to accept refugees, just stop"
-I can ask a lot of stupid questions ("are you supposed to drink the whole bottle?" => "it's whisky..."), is it impulsiveness? Deep down, I know drinking a whole bottle of Whisky or Vodka is not something you do everyday, it's not like drinking a bottle of water...then why do I say it? It only makes my father think I'm a dumbass.
-I realize I could hardly share my thoughts with other people, as they...well, they're MY thoughts and I have to make it clear
-I think I try to avoid things that would annoy me or disturb me (Fi? trying to determine what you like or not...?)
-I recently tried to understand something about currencies. I realized I tried to systematize ("okay, I don't know shit about this, but I can see that if this = this, then...") in order to have an easier understanding of things. I can't say if I do that a lot but that's something... 

by the way, maybe I should say "Happy New Year" : most countries in the world are now living in the future, maybe some of those who live in those countries will read this. If they don't...then it doesn't matter, maybe people from Americas (I assume a lot of you are americans) will read this :smug:


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

Okay, there's a lot to unpack here.



TeamPB said:


> I tend to idealize some types and "underestimate" some others. It feels like I "don't want to be a feeler" and I think I associate some negative behaviors with types that don't sound appealing to me.


I'm just going to say it now, that's a behavior I've witnessed in a lot of Thinkers, especially NTs. Calling Feelers irrational, overly sensitive, whiny, etc. As someone who hails from a Feeler-dominated family I definitely see where they're coming from, but it's still stereotyping.



TeamPB said:


> Maybe this is why I'm reluctant to watch a certain video, for example : the guy says something logic but I can hardly follow his logic, maybe I assume I'm not very logical, just like X type and this is why, as a consequence, I try to avoid this video. It's really stupid, I know. Knowing how something makes you feel, isn't it a Fi thing?


The way you describe it, it sounds much more like an insecurity thing. And INTPs aren't so emotionally inept that they have no idea how something will make them react, especially if it's something they've experienced before - personally I know what makes me irritated or annoyed for example.



TeamPB said:


> Now about this "inner moral compass"...Feel bad and guilty if I really crossed the line? Yeah, maybe. Kill/rape someone, this kind of things? Yeah, no (unless it's war : let's be realistic : would you spare your enemy? are you sure he would spare you anyway?). Other than that, maybe I know what I (sometimes) do is wrong but unless it's really weird, unacceptable in our society and it could get me into trouble, I'll just do it if I want to.
> 
> I know I show some signs of Fe but I had to talk about this.


Sounds like you have a reasonable human moral range to me. And going against the flow isn't necessarily Fi, it can be a sign of low Fe as well.



TeamPB said:


> Apart from that, I'm not a liar : the other "descriptions of myself" I posted in this thread are quite accurate, I think. Maybe I'm a little proud when I can link it to a 'type I like' but it's the truth, in spite of everything. I'm just a little brat who impulsively says/does a lot of stupid things and can't even explain afterwards, can't be organized or motivated for shit and will try his best to live a normal life (and ultimately die a virgin, all alone because he doesn't care about other people) :laughing:


I don't know, I'm not going to give you some armchair therapy (especially because I'm not a therapist and I don't know you nearly well enough anyway) but you just seem like a standard insecure guy who acts out because of it. Maybe you want attention from others and feel like you can't get it any other way, maybe it's to distract others from your self-consciousness, maybe I'm completely wrong.



TeamPB said:


> -I stick to what I know and I'm not really patient, this is why I usually don't insist with things I'm not interested in or don't understand easily and quickly. I'm satisfied when I have a global understanding of things and I can (somehow) understand the main idea. I'm particularly impatient with enigmas and quickly go for the solution. Maybe I'm just insecure about my own capacities.


Again, insecurity and possibly a Ti-Si loop. You seem to mainly use your Ne to act as "random" as possible, which isn't too uncommon in young Ne-dom/aux.



TeamPB said:


> -I'm shy and reserved, even when my family and when we reunite for the Christmas Eve, I'd rather scare the fishes, watch TV alone, drink and play pinball than hang out with the others (and it's what I planned, damnit : I wanted to know if they are into politics or not)


What a mood. Not necessarily a sign of introversion though, I'm sure you know extroverts can be shy and socially awkward too, especially when their Fe is lower.



TeamPB said:


> -Maybe I tend to see evil all around and see hidden motives behind messages : "oh, another article about the crimes of colonization...it's okay, no need to whine, maybe no one talks about it, but if everyone knew about it, almost everyone would denounce it...by the way, nowadays, people know about the crimes of our ancestors, it's okay, no one is racist anymore, we all want to accept refugees, just stop"


Sounds like Ne to me, maybe unhealthy/underdeveloped Fe too.



TeamPB said:


> -I can ask a lot of stupid questions ("are you supposed to drink the whole bottle?" => "it's whisky..."), is it impulsiveness? Deep down, I know drinking a whole bottle of Whisky or Vodka is not something you do everyday, it's not like drinking a bottle of water...then why do I say it? It only makes my father think I'm a dumbass.


See what I said about your use of Ne above.



TeamPB said:


> -I realize I could hardly share my thoughts with other people, as they...well, they're MY thoughts and I have to make it clear


Are you talking about your thoughts or your feelings here? Because if you it's your thoughts, the way you worded it, that's Ti, not Fi.



TeamPB said:


> -I think I try to avoid things that would annoy me or disturb me (Fi? trying to determine what you like or not...?)


Nope, just good ol' human instinct. Most people don't willingly put themselves in situations that are uncomfortable to them.
It could also be a sign of a Ti-Si loop if you use it as an "excuse" to avoid new experiences.



TeamPB said:


> -I recently tried to understand something about currencies. I realized I tried to systematize ("okay, I don't know shit about this, but I can see that if this = this, then...") in order to have an easier understanding of things. I can't say if I do that a lot but that's something...


Could be Ne? Your wording is kind of vague.
I suppose it might be interpreted as Te too but again, it's vague and personally I think it doesn't add up to everything you wrote so far about yourself.



TeamPB said:


> by the way, maybe I should say "Happy New Year" : most countries in the world are now living in the future, maybe some of those who live in those countries will read this. If they don't...then it doesn't matter, maybe people from Americas (I assume a lot of you are americans) will read this :smug:


Happy New Year fellow baguette eater, may 2019 be the year that you finally figure out your type so your soul can find some momentary and minimal peace. Before you find another thing to constantly second-guess yourself over (cough intypicalTiNe/NeTifashion cough).


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Decappuccino said:


> Okay, there's a lot to unpack here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end, being a feeler or a thinker doesn't matter : this theory won't bring me money, fame or girls :laughing:
...unless it helps me become confident and I end up growing some balls
HA, IMAGINE SUDDENLY FEELING MORE CONFIDENT BECAUSE OF A COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS THEORY!

*Sounds like you have a reasonable human moral range to me.*
Yeah, probably.

Apart from that, I guess I can be a little sensitive, for example, I feel a little bad when I kill insects, even if I quickly forget about it. When I see animals getting killed, I sometimes think "does it feel betrayed or...?" (and for some reason, those are pretty recent thoughts : a few years ago, I'd just be disgusted and think "sad how some people just want to kill them" when I see pictures of dogs or cats). Objectively, feeling bad for insects doesn't make much sense : they're all about survival, they don't care about you (unlike animals, I guess). Funnily enough, even if I can feel pity for other living beings, I could easily see myself being annoyed by those who're too emotional about this. For example, a girl once seemed to be rather shocked because I told her I kill spiders. I don't even think it was because "duh, spiders are useful, they eat annoying insects!", I think she just thought of it as a dick move, "they're living beings, just like you, blablabla"

*What a mood*
Not my fault! I'm not very talkative, confident, I can't kiss people on the cheeks for shit (so I assume they think I'm weird) and there are some guys (and cute chicks) I don't even know! If I'm not even comfortable around my dad, how could I even handle this situation? And honestly, it's funny to scare fishes : some of them are so MASSIVE they barely give a fuck

*Are you talking about your thoughts or your feelings here? Because if you it's your thoughts, the way you worded it, that's Ti, not Fi.*
I'm talking about my thoughts. I never talk about my feelings : I can recognize them, I can "feel", it can even be a pain in the ass, sometimes, but this is it. Another example : some people thought a very important newspaper depicted our beloved president as a nazi. I saw on twitter someone saying it was the journalists of this newspaper who were actually nazis, that they were just trying to destroy his reputation and destabilize him. I thought "so if they're nazis and they depict him as a nazi, it means they don't actually try to destabilize him, since they would probably like it if he was a nazi, since they're, according to this guy, nazis...right?". For some reason, I had a hard-time being able to choose the right words and it took me a few tries to formulate it correctly. Similarly, when I wanted to question my philosophy teacher, I had to write it. I guess it's easier for me to write something down instead of trying to just think about it "internally"

*Could be Ne? Your wording is kind of vague.*
Let's say I tried to create a simple rule to help me understand it and not overthink it. It's not more complicated than that.

*Happy New Year fellow baguette eater, may 2019 be the year that you finally figure out your type so your soul can find some momentary and minimal peace*
Thanks...
Maybe this never-ending quest will end, someday. And maybe I will find...inner peace 









*Before you find another thing to constantly second-guess yourself over (cough intypicalTiNe/NeTifashion cough)*
hah, you can count on me!


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

ixtp enneagram 9?


* *





introvert my opinion
p obviously
thinking vs feeling is a lot harder...i definitely relate with the struggle. honestly you did not give much information to differentiate? but just from the way you type online, i would say you don't come off as a feeler. i say this tentatively because there isn't much proof. but since i have to base it off your vibe alone, the way you answer the questions, you seem to be objective about most things and rather cold headed/logical. would you relate to descriptors like kind hearted, sensitive, personal, caring, helpful, gentle? do you find yourself sugarcoating things to people even when you don't mean to? do you make more objective decisions, or are you swayed by your feelings? one example i thought of (i don't know if it's a good one): would you be tempted to go to a lesser college because your best friend since elementary school is going there, or do you only pay attention to objective things like ranking and tuition when deciding?
i dont really know about intuition vs. sensing...but i don't really see any evidence that points to either. i could still see istp because of your dislike for philosophy and abstract things.
i would probably believe you are ixxp. and then with lesser confidence i would guess ixtp. i could also believe ixfp.




sorry if you disapprove </3


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

sandcastle35 said:


> ixtp enneagram 9?
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


*would you relate to descriptors like kind hearted, sensitive, personal, caring, helpful, gentle?*
kind hearted = yeah, maybe, even if I can be a little cold around some people
sensitive = not very sensitive, I think. I don't really know, tbh
personal = yep
caring = not really
helpful = haha, no. Maybe if I had a gf, I would be more helpful...who knows?
gentle = maybe I'm a little brusque but I try not to hurt other people

*do you find yourself sugarcoating things to people even when you don't mean to?*
Sugarcoating...? "to address an issue by speaking in a way that appears pleasant and not offensive", is that right? Then maybe, I guess

*one example i thought of (i don't know if it's a good one): would you be tempted to go to a lesser college because your best friend since elementary school is going there, or do you only pay attention to objective things like ranking and tuition when deciding?*
What friend? :laughing:
I would just go wherever I want. It's always a good thing to have someone you know and you can trust around you, but I won't take a different road just because of a friend. What if it doesn't interest me? What if I fail? As far as I'm concerned, I simply picked the closest university. Not too expensive, it's a good thing. Now, I have to admit, when I learned my crush wanted to study history (just like me), I thought it was one more reason to do it. I also wanted to study psychology but I was not immediately accepted so History was my choice by default. If I were immediately accepted in both disciplines, I couldn't tell what I would have picked, though. Something I like (History), a good argument being the presence of someone I know (and like) or Psychology, a subject I don't even know but could potentially be fun to explore?

*i could still see istp because of your dislike for philosophy and abstract things.*
Hey, when I studied philosophy, I found some subjects interesting!

*sorry if you disapprove </3*
oh, don't worry, I won't sulk in a corner for this!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

(and the worst is that this bitch isn't even in my class and she just stays with her new friends :laughing:
I think one of them saw me making a fool of myself and it really amused him
I think I'm a little jealous)


----------



## Decappuccino (Nov 14, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> In the end, being a feeler or a thinker doesn't matter : this theory won't bring me money, fame or girls :laughing:
> ...unless it helps me become confident and I end up growing some balls
> HA, IMAGINE SUDDENLY FEELING MORE CONFIDENT BECAUSE OF A COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS THEORY!


Hey now, I've seen a lot of people online say that learning about MBTI helped understand themselves better and boosted their morale, so that's not too out there. There's always hope.



TeamPB said:


> I guess I can be a little sensitive, for example, I feel a little bad when I kill insects, even if I quickly forget about it. When I see animals getting killed, I sometimes think "does it feel betrayed or...?" (and for some reason, those are pretty recent thoughts : a few years ago, I'd just be disgusted and think "sad how some people just want to kill them" when I see pictures of dogs or cats). *Objectively, feeling bad for insects doesn't make much sense : they're all about survival, they don't care about you (unlike animals, I guess). Funnily enough, even if I can feel pity for other living beings, I could easily see myself being annoyed by those who're too emotional about this.* For example, a girl once seemed to be rather shocked because I told her I kill spiders. *I don't even think it was because "duh, spiders are useful, they eat annoying insects!"*, I think she just thought of it as a dick move, "they're living beings, just like you, blablabla"


See what I bolded? Those are telltale marks of a Thinker. You're not an ice cold robot, you don't completely lack empathy, feelings or any of that gooey-mushy-feels good stuff, but you favor logic and rational thinking.



TeamPB said:


> Not my fault! I'm not very talkative, confident, I can't kiss people on the cheeks for shit (so I assume they think I'm weird) and there are some guys (and cute chicks) I don't even know! If I'm not even comfortable around my dad, how could I even handle this situation? And honestly, it's funny to scare fishes : some of them are so MASSIVE they barely give a fuck


"What a mood" means "same" or "me too", I was saying that I found that particular bit you wrote relatable, not mocking you, hah. But you admittedly sound even more socially skeptical than me.



TeamPB said:


> I'm talking about my thoughts. I never talk about my feelings : I can recognize them, I can "feel", it can even be a pain in the ass, sometimes, but this is it. Another example : some people thought a very important newspaper depicted our beloved president as a nazi. I saw on twitter someone saying it was the journalists of this newspaper who were actually nazis, that they were just trying to destroy his reputation and destabilize him. I thought "so if they're nazis and they depict him as a nazi, it means they don't actually try to destabilize him, since they would probably like it if he was a nazi, since they're, according to this guy, nazis...right?". For some reason, I had a hard-time being able to choose the right words and it took me a few tries to formulate it correctly. Similarly, when I wanted to question my philosophy teacher, I had to write it. I guess it's easier for me to write something down instead of trying to just think about it "internally"


That's high Ti (with maybe traces of low Fe) if I've ever seen it.

Still xNTP-probably-INTP for me.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

ok, my personal opinion is that you are a istp. funnily enough that was actually an example situation taken out of my life, based on my crush, who i almost considered going to a different college for till i asked him..

i don't believe you are a feeler. maybe some parts are relatable, but overall nah.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Decappuccino said:


> Hey now, I've seen a lot of people online say that learning about MBTI helped understand themselves better and boosted their morale, so that's not too out there. There's always hope.
> 
> 
> See what I bolded? Those are telltale marks of a Thinker. You're not an ice cold robot, you don't completely lack empathy, feelings or any of that gooey-mushy-feels good stuff, but you favor logic and rational thinking.
> ...


*See what I bolded? Those are telltale marks of a Thinker. You're not an ice cold robot, you don't completely lack empathy, feelings or any of that gooey-mushy-feels good stuff, but you favor logic and rational thinking.*
I can't tell if I tried to just sound smart, T-ish or not, but I think I'm not so bad at rationalizing things. It's not so hard, after all.
*"I'm afraid to watch this!!!" => "it's just images, when we think about it"* (still, I wouldn't watch shit like Slashers) (oh by the way, I realize it's a pretty lame comeback : it doesn't matter if it's just images or if you witness it personally : in the end, you're shocked because of a concept : rapes, murders etc...)
*"poor spider, does it feel betrayed?" => "who can tell? insects and animals in general just try to survive, if it runs away, it's simply because it wants to live, I don't think it feels anything in the moment, pure adrenaline. Now, if it's a cat or a dog that is used to you...*
*"it's the apocalypse! our world is full of zombies but I don't want to kill them...!" => "they don't have any feelings and as a consequence, you can be sure they will try to kill you remorselessly. Sparing them won't bring them back, they can kill you : just kill them"*

*"What a mood" means "same" or "me too",*
Oh...well, sorry, my bad. I think I'll just kill myself in order to regain my dignity!

*But you admittedly sound even more socially skeptical than me.*
I guess that because of my rather low self-esteem. Because of this, I tend to think everything I do is cringeworthy. It's as if I couldn't take myself seriously. I bet some people would like to "watch themselves" in a "third-person" way. I definitely wouldn't. 

*That's high Ti (with maybe traces of low Fe) if I've ever seen it.*
*Still xNTP-probably-INTP for me.*
Damnit, getting typed as an xSFP and now as an xNTP, there is certainly something wrong with me (or with other people) (or maybe they just saw some of my posts and typed me based on those, but it doesn't make much sense : I also got typed as an ISFP on another website, even though I was serious and exposed what I thought to be elements useful for my typing : no shitpost, no jokes)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

sandcastle35 said:


> ok, my personal opinion is that you are a istp. funnily enough that was actually an example situation taken out of my life, based on my crush, who i almost considered going to a different college for till i asked him..
> 
> i don't believe you are a feeler. maybe some parts are relatable, but overall nah.


Having a crush truly sucks. Now, I guess in any case, I can talk to her on messenger (so even if I can't see her "physically", I still have this possibility) but...she doesn't seem to be very active : our class has a messenger group but she almost never discuss. Maybe I should have tried my luck. I feel like it's too late, now. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> Sorry lad :crying:


you teasing me?

if not, that's the first time I ever saw you sad ...

I don't have anything against you, bud.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sarge said:


> you teasing me?
> 
> if not, that's the first time I ever saw you sad ...
> 
> I don't have anything against you, bud.


What, you thought I'd really be sad because of something like this? :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> What, you thought I'd really be sad because of something like this? :laughing:


It's a lot easier to pick up on that in person ... shrug


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sarge said:


> It's a lot easier to pick up on that in person ... shrug


It's not serious enough :thinking:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> It's not serious enough :thinking:


hmm :thinking:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

okay, accidentally deleted my message, now I'm extremely pissed off but it's okay

I'm seriously starting to consider an xNFP typing, lads. I know I've often been typed as an xxTP here (still pretty strange to me) but I talked to this INFP who told me she sees high Fi-low Te in me (mainly because I can "relate" to fictional characters, I don't feel ready for this world and I'm disorganized, IIRC...I could check for more but I'm not really fond of her diagnosis...something she could maybe use as another argument for her conclusion :laughing. It's true I can relate to some Fi characteristics: "treat other people the way you want them to treat you" => that's probably why I try not to be a dick to other people (except when people are dicks to me). Also, I noticed I seem to care more about morality since I know this mbti theory. I read somewhere that "When Fi is not functioning in a healthy manner, Fi-doms will be more prone to behaving in ways that seem irrational, self-centered, oversensitive, or obstinate, and this will lead to ever fluctuating self-esteem and a buildup of *feelings of isolation, inadequacy, or worthlessness*, especially when they are unable to organize or express their ideas/values coherently and, as a result, find it difficult to achieve any meaningful goals in life". It's true I can think I was not "made for this world". Work, social interactions...it can sound pretty overwhelming to me. I'd rather just play, drink, sleep...be alone. My imposed isolation (or maybe just natural lack of confidence, isolation is a consequence of it, after all) leads to a lot of insecurities and uncertainties. I finally decided to go to an employment agency and hell, I didn't even have the balls to insist and tell them "no, really, even though I don't have a car, I will be able to come to work, even if the schedule changes a lot!", I simply told them "oh...okay...let's pick this instead, then". My parents wanted me to go back there but sometimes, when I think I give a bad impression and I just look ridiculous, I'd rather avoid living the same situation again and again. Thankfully, I'm able to see possibilities and the job they proposed to me could lead to some interesting opportunities. 

I also realized a few things today
-I can't help but to think I appear cold to my family members. I greet them, I tell them I'm fine (I almost never talk about my feelings or problems anyway, I "live with the pain", it quickly fades away), I eat (sitting apart, preferably), I let them have their discussions and I mind my own business. I learn my aunt's mother died. I could have tried to express my condolences but nah. What if she tries not to think about it too much? She copes with it. I initially wanted to say something among the lines of "I don't need people to console me, why would people need me to console them?" but 1)that's pretty edgy, 2)I don't know if you should really compare normal sadness to a period of mourning :laughing: In any case, she seemed to take it with a lot of dignity. 
-I can be quite aggressive, according to my mother. Maybe it's her voice (this is dumb, yeah, but sometimes, this kind of things can be really annoying), her insistence, the way she makes scenes for nothing ("your grandma told me she thought you were asleep" => "well, she was full of shit", "full of shit? that's unacceptable, what next, will you say she is shit?" : okay, I was being edgy but damnit, mom, this is just nonsense, don't take it too far)
-I can quickly get mad ("GOD DAMNIT, WE LOST BECAUSE OF MY INCOMPETENT TEAMMATES, I'M SURE OF IT", "DAMN, FUCKING BOILING POT, I'M GONNA..." etc...) but also quickly calm down
-I'm quite clumsy and can miss things that are right in front of me. I thought I was in touch with my senses and surroundings. Looks like it's not really the case.
-I tend to have stupid ideas ("hey, let's use this glove as a fleshlight hehehehehe"), think about what could go wrong ("shit, it belongs to my dad...I don't know what he does with it...and he has plenty of those...but still, I hope he won't notice I put it in the trash can") and only end up being suspicious ("good, it's in the trash...wait, there's almost nothing in this trash! the glove is clearly visible, what if they notice it? let's put some more stuff in this trash! shit, my mom saw put something in the trash THEN she saw me put more stuff in this very trash, now I'm definitely suspicious") (now you know why I want to live alone)
-when I was younger, I gave my opinion, "impulsively". Now, I'm more careful...but maybe too careful. I start writing posts but don't send them, maybe because I think I may look dumb because of them.

I don't know if many people will waste their time on this but if some are willing to do so, then thank you. I no longer know what to think. When I hara...told people about my different thoughts, they saw Ti-Fe...but some INFPs think I'm an INFP as well despite it :laughing: Perhaps thoughts are not enough and what matters, my actions/reactions to different things are simply more INFPish.

Thank you.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh right, I used to be typed as an xNTP...


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Say, are all types likely, capable of being insecure enough to not post something that may make them look dumb? what about stuff like looking at others' answers if you're not so sure of what to think, to have your views, "theories" confirmed by others, is that Te?

thanks


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Also are high Fi users more likely to feel sorry, "bad" for people, even shitty ones?


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

TeamPB said:


> Also are high Fi users more likely to feel sorry, "bad" for people, even shitty ones?


I don't think it's that simple. That one is more because of upbringing, culture and environment. I do think there's difference between types in why they'd feel bad for shitty people maybe? 

In general, Fi-doms are very interested in what drives other people and will usually try to understand other people's point of view. They judge based on their own morals, which can lead them to feel sorry for people who are actively hindering themselves. 

High Fe-users tend to intuitively feel out what drives others and the can more easily empathize with others. Some Fe-users will feel sorry for the bad person because they understand the other person, others might judge that person based on the morals of the group they're in and might or might not feel sorry for that person. 

On the outside, both can look very similar, but there are other mental processes at word. That's one thing that makes typing so hard generally. 

As to the question if high Fi-users are 'more likely' to feel bad for people... Maybe? I think it depends on how you frame the question maybe, but it's also very hard to know without any hard statistics on this. I can say that I haven't observed high Fi-users being more likely to feel sorry for others, but I think most Fi-users keep things like that to themselves, so it's possible that this is an actual well-known thing that us Fe-users just never hear about. 

All of that just to say... I don't really know?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice, thanks, what about the other question before that about Te?
I just thought about an answer to give to someone but I wonder "...I'll look like a dumbass if I say that, they'll tell me it's not comparable" xd
It's as if I had a Ti need to understand things instead of just accepting what the other guy says as some unconditional truth anyone should just accept...but it's also as if I was constantly focused on others' opinions and logic, like some kind of anxious guy not knowing what to think, being afraid of not thinking well, of their image or something


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

TeamPB said:


> Nice, thanks, what about the other question before that about Te?
> I just thought about an answer to give to someone but I wonder "...I'll look like a dumbass if I say that, they'll tell me it's not comparable" xd
> It's as if I had a Ti need to understand things instead of just accepting what the other guy says as some unconditional truth anyone should just accept...but it's also as if I was constantly focused on others' opinions and logic, like some kind of anxious guy not knowing what to think, being afraid of not thinking well, of their image or something


In general I think Te tells people what their social standing is and how they relate to other people. 
People with high Te are generally confident in how they relate to others and how well they're doing in relation to others. 
People with low Te generally doubt their social standing and have trouble figuring out how others might think of the things they do. 

What you describe could fit with high Fi low Te, where you're very aware of how you think of others, but are careful with trying to guess at how others might view what you say. 

People with high Ne also tend to have a mix of brilliant thoughts and stupid ideas and often it's only revealed which one it is when they start talking, which can lead some of these people to second-guess everything they say. 

I'm not so sure about there being a "Ti need to understand things". All functions and types want to understand things. They just have different methods and reasons. 
Being so focused on otehrs' opinions and logic could very well fit with Fi + Te. Te tends to deal with explicit, outward logic where Ti tends to deal with inherent, personal logic in a way. (although I haven't really found any good examples of how to explain all that, I'm still working on the Te vs Ti thing)

So from that, I could see you as possibly being high Fi.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I see, thanks again. Such a huge change in your typing is pretty crazy, I still remember your first post in this thread, man
(but aware of how I think of others? what? I'm just afraid of being seen as an idiot, tbh)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, I guess that could be Te when I look for others' answers even when I already have my opinion, to..."confirm", when I think something is right, then think "maybe not" and see if others think just like me at first or when I quickly change my mind because someone says something like "it's wrong" and I realize "heh, true, after all"...right?
(I even saw people say that asking so many questions to other people instead of forming my own opinions as to what functions that could be is pretty Te in itself xd)


----------

